# feeding snakes



## Engraver30 (Jun 26, 2007)

My brother in law was fishing one day and he came accross a corn snake and thought my kids would like it. Of course they did, but they were not too keen on feeding it so Dad has to. Anyway, I have been feeding it live baby pink mice. It bothered me a little, but I understand that is what they eat and if we want to keep him, that is what we have to do. Besides, I would just put the mouse in the tank near him and not watch him eat it. Today whaen I went to my local pet store, I they were out of live mice and they suggested I use a frozen one. They said it would be easy, to just defrost it and feed it with a pair of hemostats. Well I did it ands I got alittle freaked out. I don't know why, I have fed forzen mice owl and hawks that we have rehabed before. I even had to get blood from a slautter house to feed vampire bats and that did not bother me.

I am sure that it has to do with the fact our pet rat just had babies Saterday and they look just like the one I fed the snake. This is our first litter of babies and I guess that I am feeling guilty for taking another baby away from its mama, freezing it, defrosting it and feeding it to my snake. Hopefully this feeling will pass in time.

Well its late and I need to be to work in about 5 hours so thanks to listening to my incoherent babbling.


----------



## Rick (Jun 27, 2007)

You really shouldn't take wild animals from the wild.


----------



## Engraver30 (Jun 27, 2007)

Generally the only animals we take from the wild are injured animials. If you are refering to the snake, his home is over 200 miles away from mine and our intention is to release him back into the wild next time we go and visit.

As for other animals I mentioned, my wife is a Vet Technician that works for a non-profit conservation group. She takes care of injured or orphaned wildlife(mostly nocturnal wildlife) and does educational progroms with them to teach kids all about the wonders of nature.

Here are a couple of pics of the animals she works with.


----------



## Asa (Jun 27, 2007)

> Generally the only animals we take from the wild are injured animials. If you are refering to the snake, his home is over 200 miles away from mine and our intention is to release him back into the wild next time we go and visit.As for other animals I mentioned, my wife is a Vet Technician that works for a non-profit conservation group. She takes care of injured or orphaned wildlife(mostly nocturnal wildlife) and does educational progroms with them to teach kids all about the wonders of nature.
> 
> Here are a couple of pics of the animals she works with.


Release it back as soon as possible then. You should never ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever, take animals like a snake from the wild, :wink:


----------



## OGIGA (Jun 28, 2007)

Cool, rescuing injured animals. I don't think I can resist bringing wild animals home.


----------



## Engraver30 (Jun 29, 2007)

The hard part is letting the go back into the wild after you have spent all that time taking care of them and nursing them back into good health. It is very rewarding though


----------



## Deutschherper (Jul 30, 2007)

> > Generally the only animals we take from the wild are injured animials. If you are refering to the snake, his home is over 200 miles away from mine and our intention is to release him back into the wild next time we go and visit.As for other animals I mentioned, my wife is a Vet Technician that works for a non-profit conservation group. She takes care of injured or orphaned wildlife(mostly nocturnal wildlife) and does educational progroms with them to teach kids all about the wonders of nature.
> >
> > Here are a couple of pics of the animals she works with.
> 
> ...


For the most part, you're right. But, sometimes it's a good thing.


----------



## Asa (Jul 31, 2007)

> > > Generally the only animals we take from the wild are injured animials. If you are refering to the snake, his home is over 200 miles away from mine and our intention is to release him back into the wild next time we go and visit.As for other animals I mentioned, my wife is a Vet Technician that works for a non-profit conservation group. She takes care of injured or orphaned wildlife(mostly nocturnal wildlife) and does educational progroms with them to teach kids all about the wonders of nature.
> > >
> > > Here are a couple of pics of the animals she works with.
> >
> ...


the snake wasn't injured, plus, i said like a snake


----------



## Deutschherper (Jul 31, 2007)

> > > > Generally the only animals we take from the wild are injured animials. If you are refering to the snake, his home is over 200 miles away from mine and our intention is to release him back into the wild next time we go and visit.As for other animals I mentioned, my wife is a Vet Technician that works for a non-profit conservation group. She takes care of injured or orphaned wildlife(mostly nocturnal wildlife) and does educational progroms with them to teach kids all about the wonders of nature.
> > > >
> > > > Here are a couple of pics of the animals she works with.
> > >
> ...


I'm not saying that he should have taken the snake. I'm just saying that it is sometimes a good thing to take injured animals and care for them, even snakes.


----------



## Asa (Jul 31, 2007)

Yeah, of course.


----------

